# Stella & Chewys frozen raw for new pup?



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi everyone. Big news in our house over the weekend - we put down a deposit on a new female puppy, Piper! She's a long coat blue merle Chi. We have a month to wait for her to come home, so I'm getting things prepared for her.

My biggest debate is on what to feed her. Our boys, Gizmo and Finley, both eat Stella & Chewy's frozen raw food. Is this okay for a new pup to start eating at 8 weeks old as well? The last time we had a puppy in the house, we were still feeding kibble. I'm not sure, with all the extra needs of a growing puppy, if Stella & Chewys raw frozen will give her everything she needs, or if we're better off with Orijen kibble (either puppy or one of their all life stages foods) as we've fed pups in the past. Naturally when you read online, you find information that says one is best, don't do the other, and then that the other is best, don't do the one. I just want to make sure my growing pup is getting what she needs!

We don't make our own raw and that's NOT going to happen any time soon. So I need to know specifically if the Stella & Chewys prepared frozen raw is good for her (obviously in an increased amount with increased number of feedings for a puppy) or not.

Thank you!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would call them. Is there some advertisements on the package that says 'good for all ages?' If not, then I'd give them a call or email them. I'll bet that they are good for a puppy. Just be sure to give enough for a baby.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

The feeding instructions on the bag mentions that puppies may need up to double the amount, or something like that. It does mention feeding puppies, anyway. Yes, I'm thinking I just need to make sure she's chowing down enough...


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I say as long as she's able to chew the food properly and the bag says "puppy" food recommendation. I'd go for it. Of course if the pup does well I it. If not put her on kibble until she's older.
Btw congrats on the new puppy!! I'm sure you're very excited. Can't wait for pics 🙂


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most of the 4-5 star recommended foods are what they call 'for all life stages'. I'm almost sure that Stella & Chewies is one of these foods.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes, I'm pretty sure as well. I have sent a message off to S&C just to confirm, but I can't see it being an issue.

Thanks! I've just posted photos of her up in the pictures folder


----------

